# General Washington Bottle how to know if real or fake



## Anniek30 (Jan 30, 2007)

[] Hello,
 I have a bottle that my mother got from a friend that was an antique dealer she got it 25-30 yrs ago how do I know if its real or fake I have no picture of it to show but it looks purplish in color, stand about 9 12 to 10 inches tall it has General Washington on one side and an eagel with nine stars over its head it looks to be standing on 18 pearls and the only thing on the bottom of the bottle is a number 1  no letters or designs any info would be great. Thank you and have a wonderful day!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 31, 2007)

Just guessing: but sounds like a flask given away Free with the purchase of a bottle of Lestoil household cleanser back in the mid-1960's. These flasks were discussed a bit in another thread in the _Reproductions_ category.
 Hard ta tell without a pic tho.


----------



## Anniek30 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Whiskeyman I belive you are right I did look in the repro and I did see one that kind of looks like the one I have.
 Thankyou again


----------



## trussin (Feb 5, 2007)

Boom. Damn whiskey...you and others is why Im here. Thanks for always taking the time. Joe B in Nj


----------

